# PVC heating blanket



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Anybody know of a greenlee knock off PVC heating blanket that does not cost around $200 dollars?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Current.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> Anybody know of a greenlee knock off PVC heating blanket that does not cost around $200 dollars?


First, I want to hear about what you screwed up that now requires the blanket. :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> First, I want to hear about what you screwed up that now requires the blanket. :laughing::thumbsup:


nothing i like to use them to bend PVC with. i dont want to use a heatgun or torch. i like the blanket the most out of all the options.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Current.


They are all around the same price i guess. I will go buy one at the supply house then.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> nothing i like to use them to bend PVC with. i dont want to use a heatgun or torch. i like the blanket the most out of all the options.


Interesting. I guess that would be the best option if you wanted to carry it with you all the time. I prefer a hot box for bending, instead. 

Have you checked out the Pipe Viper? I like it a lot for small work and service calls. No need to heat, but you do have to get the hang of how much to overbend.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> Anybody know of a greenlee knock off PVC heating blanket that does not cost around $200 dollars?


I have a brand new Greenlee 849 1/2" - 2" PVC hot box for sale. $225.00


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

tkb said:


> I have a brand new Greenlee 849 1/2" - 2" PVC hot box for sale. $225.00


you caught my attention. where in MA do you live?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It is a nice box and what I would choose to use.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Interesting. I guess that would be the best option if you wanted to carry it with you all the time. I prefer a hot box for bending, instead.
> 
> Have you checked out the Pipe Viper? I like it a lot for small work and service calls. No need to heat, but you do have to get the hang of how much to overbend.


i like the pvc heater box. they are just too expensive. i seen those pipe vipers at the supply house i was just afraid to use them. I heard they dont work that well but since you use them I will check them out too


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a good deal. You're nuts if you don't buy it. Make him throw in the pipe plugs (keeps the hot air inside to resist kinking).


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> That's a good deal. You're nuts if you don't buy it. Make him throw in the pipe plugs (keeps the hot air inside to resist kinking).


at the old company i worked for we used to have a set of PVC plugs we would use. I would just tape up the ends and that worked for me for the most part. since i like tools id probably end up buying the set of greenlee pvc plugs someday too :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Interesting. I guess that would be the best option if you wanted to carry it with you all the time. I prefer a hot box for bending, instead.
> 
> Have you checked out the Pipe Viper? I like it a lot for small work and service calls. No need to heat, but you do have to get the hang of how much to overbend.


Those "pipe viper" springs are all we use, truth be told I have never needed or even seen a heating apparatus here in NZ. Just warm up the bend with your hands and that's enough.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> at the old company i worked for we used to have a set of PVC plugs we would use. I would just tape up the ends and that worked for me for the most part. since i like tools id probably end up buying the set of greenlee pvc plugs someday too :thumbsup:


You can get those same expansion plugs at the plumbing supply house for pennies on the dollar when compared to Greenlee.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

chewy said:


> Those "pipe viper" springs are all we use, truth be told I have never needed or even seen a heating apparatus here in NZ. Just warm up the bend with your hands and that's enough.


Yeah, I've laid sticks of the smaller stuff in the sun on a hot day, and they often bend fine with just a hand bender. Done the trick with the truck exhaust pipe a time or 50 too.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> You can get those same expansion plugs at the plumbing supply house for pennies on the dollar when compared to Greenlee.


thats a good point. thanks for the advice


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i think I will buy tkb's heat box. 225 for a heatbox cant be beat


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

One bad thing about a hotbox is they don't take a beating very well. If you're not careful with them, they can get trashed pretty easily.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> One bad thing about a hotbox is they don't take a beating very well. If you're not careful with them, they can get trashed pretty easily.


i used the same exact one before. they are nice but i do agree they dont take a beating at all.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i think I will buy tkb's heat box. 225 for a heatbox cant be beat


I have the same box.. over (25) years old and still working great.. you can't find a better box for bending PVC.. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the heating blanket. I've used it twice in 5 years. Waste of money.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I have the heating blanket. I've used it twice in 5 years. Waste of money.


I would use it more often because I usually like to run PVC for the GEC on services. I would just bend an offset in it. The last service I done did not have PVC because I could not bend an offset in it without a heat source. the truck exhaust trick taken too long and it was not good enough.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> One bad thing about a hotbox is they don't take a beating very well. If you're not careful with them, they can get trashed pretty easily.


Only if you're a slop and just throw it in back of the truck.. I keep mine on a shelf till I need it on one of my many PVC jobs.. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Only if you're a slop and just throw in in back of the truck.. I keep mine on a shelf till I need it on one of my many hack jobs..


I fixed it for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i hope tkb gets back to me about that heat box


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I fixed it for you. :thumbsup:


Thanks for nothing.. :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Thanks for nothing.. :no:


Anything I can do to help. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i hope tkb gets back to me about that heat box



I think I might have to start a bidding war. :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> One bad thing about a hotbox is they don't take a beating very well. If you're not careful with them, they can get trashed pretty easily.


Both of mine of that model look like they have been trough the war, and have never needed a part of repair. I guess you got lucky and messed one up? I don't treat mine delicately, I assure you. I don't treat anything delicately, other than meters.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I know that I'm a rookie.. but anything I can do to help. :laughing:


Thanks Pete.. but don't worry.. some day you will get better at installing "clips" on those wood cedar shakes.. :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I think I might have to start a bidding war. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


>


We're both within driving distance of TKB.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> We're both within driving distance of TKB.


You guys should have a Cannonball Run type race to his house. First one there with 225 gets the box, along with all the fame and glory. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You guys should have a Cannonball Run type race to his house. First one there with 225 gets the box, along with all the fame and glory. :laughing:


Toolup.com is listing them for $349 plus shipping. $225 is a heckuva deal.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

peter if you want the box bad enough you can have it. I will just get the blanket if you need that box more than I do


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Toolup.com is listing them for $349 plus shipping. $225 is a heckuva deal.


Yeah, but it needs a few dents, a little rust, and some paint overspray to look like everyone else's hot box. :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> peter if you want the box bad enough you can have it. I will just get the blanket if you need that box more than I do


I'm just messing with you. You emailed him first..fair is fair.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, but it needs a few dents, a little rust, and some paint overspray to look like everyone else's hot box. :jester:


:laughing: I'll just leave it outside for a few weeks. That should get the process started.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> :laughing: I'll just leave it outside for a few weeks. That should get the process started.


I think my 4" hotbox has spend most of its life outside, or tucked under the skirting of the closest job trailer or tracor trailer van.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I just PM'd electricalperson.
He can have it with the 2" plugs.
The plugs are not greenlee.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Do those plugs really make a difference.. I have been using (2) MA with white threaded caps..


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

B4T said:


> Do those plugs really make a difference.. I have been using (2) MA with white threaded caps..


i dont see a problem. as long as the air is held in the pipe while you bend it. i used to use electrical tape or duct tape to seal the ends


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

I got to use the pvc heater box from tkb and it is now my new favorite tool. maybe right on the same level as milwaukees 6 amp porta band (thats my favorite tool out of everything i use) :thumbup:

without that box i could not of done the job. it worked great


----------



## PVC Heaters Specialist (4 mo ago)

electricalperson said:


> Anybody know of a greenlee knock off PVC heating blanket that does not cost around $200 dollars?


Rama Corporation is the original manufacturer for Greenlee. They changed vendors about 10 years ago as they ventured well beyond just the heating blankets. If you need a heating blankets contact Rama Corporation, all their heaters are USA made. PVC Heaters


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

PVC Heaters Specialist said:


> Rama Corporation is the original manufacturer for Greenlee. They changed vendors about 10 years ago as they ventured well beyond just the heating blankets. If you need a heating blankets contact Rama Corporation, all their heaters are USA made. PVC Heaters


some of the words used in the product description imply a foreign born person doing the wording


----------



## PVC Heaters Specialist (4 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> some of the words used in the product description imply a foreign born person doing the wording


Thanks for the comment. I will be more than happy to help with any PVC heater questions. We are a small family owned business in California. With regards your comment, there is no foreign born person doing the wording.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Almost Retired said:


> some of the words used in the product description imply a foreign born person doing the wording


Your comment piqued my interest, so I looked it up... I definitely agree with you. Maybe somebody at Fluent Designs does not know how to speak English.

Cheers
John


----------



## PVC Heaters Specialist (4 mo ago)

Navyguy said:


> Your comment piqued my interest, so I looked it up... I definitely agree with you. Maybe somebody at Fluent Designs does not know how to speak English.
> 
> Cheers
> John


wow I just join this forum thinking it was all about electrician talk...but it seems like I might be on the wrong spot...


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

PVC Heaters Specialist said:


> wow I just join this forum thinking it was all about electrician talk...but it seems like I might be on the wrong spot...


No ill will intended. We just see a lot of people on here trying to hawk their sub-standard wares (usually off-shore , non-CSA, non-cUL, etc) and the first place many of us look is their website. Not saying that any of your stuff is sub-standard, in fact it might be top-shelf.



"Rama Corporation" said:


> Blanket wrapper. Any prospective user can plug, wait for some minutes from the blanket to heat up and directly heat a section of the PVC pipe to be modified.
> The blanket wrapper applies heat directly to the PVC pipe section that an artist wishes to bend or graft.


People in North America don't talk like this... If you are interested in the face of your company, this is what people see (read).

Then you go to the heater blanket page your get a 404 error https://ramacorporation.com/?page_id=4248 ... so it is difficult to tell what is going on. You combine all of that with a zombie post from 2011... well I think you get the picture.

As a separate note, congratulations on your 75 year anniversary.

Cheers
John


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I got caught in a 10 year old thread again.


----------

